# Melvanetics BeP and Super Buckeye grow



## oldfogey8 (Dec 31, 2014)

I started my next grow with my sons. I am going to teach them what little I know. I am sure the fogey's will be asking a lot of questions. 

We have planted 2 Buckeye Purples and 2 Super Buckeye beans. We are growing in roots organix soil starting out in 'solo' cups. we used bottled water to start with and suturated the soil. planted the beans about 3/4" down. the cups are covered with saran wrap to hold the moisture in. they are camping out on top of the water heater to give them a nice warm base.

pics when they break the surface...


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 31, 2014)

Well you know I'll be watching, green mojo


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 31, 2014)

I also will be watching . I am waiting to get some melvangentics . Positive vibes bro


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2015)

Mojo for the grow.   Mel rocks it with the breeding so enjoy.  Cool to teach your sons.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2015)

i figure it is a good thing to know how to do. they smoke probably always will. no point in paying someone else for inferior smoke. and besides that, it is a really enjoyable hobby. i look forward to the day where anyone can grow anywhere they want.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hope you taught your boys rule number one about growing. As much as we think it's harmless lots of people don't it's sad. 
Just had cops at my door for a complaint that I smoke my medical MJ at my house . Come on even the cop said people need to lighten up.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yep, Dank. They know that they don't want to visit the old fogey in prison and that the old fogey does not want to worry about dropping the soap...


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 2, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> I started my next grow with my sons. I am going to teach them what little I know. I am sure the fogey's will be asking a lot of questions.



How great it is to teach your sons about your favorite hobby. My oldest boy can teach me a few things about growing. He does not grow now because of his job. When I started growing, about 3 years ago, he blew me away with his knowledge of growing. Good luck and green thumbs up your way. Peace.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 2, 2015)

Good luck OldFogey8! You know I'm tagging along.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 2, 2015)

thx for the well wishes. a journey of a thousand grams starts with a single seed...(well, maybe not a thousand grams but i was trying to sound all mystic and what-not).


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2015)

6 days in and one BeP and one Super Be have popped...

in temporary housing until i get my act together tomorrow... 

View attachment IMG_0261.jpg


View attachment IMG_0262.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2015)

3rd one popped. One to go. Not bad. 6 days from sowing.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2015)

got a hair across my @$$ about the one seed that had not popped so i excavated the soil carefully. it was a buckeye purple seed. the seed had popped but there was no cotyledon on it. it also appeared to be growing downward instead of upward. i may have planted this bean too deep. i have planted another BeP to replace it as i am only 6 days in here. i hope she can catch up...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2015)

I bet she will catch up.  green mojo for your grow oldfogey.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2015)

thx. my last grow i had one a week behind the other because i killed one of the two seedlings it had popped. i didn't remember to keep track. they were both the same general size though after 9 weeks of veg.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2015)

Learned sumpin' new. Mel told if the soil is too warm, the seeds can get confused and go the wrong way. I had the cups on my water heater. The seed must have sought that warmth. Live and you learn...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 7, 2015)

When did you score Mel's gear? I'm waiting for it to drop and wondering if she just did one.
Positive vibes . Patients is needed I don't have any makes growing interesting lol positive vibes


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2015)

i bought them thanksgiving day. they came 2 weeks and 2 days later. i read that she was going to be re-stocking at some point. i waited until now to plant them because i am lazy...

thanks for the positive vibes!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 9, 2015)

growing like weeds so to speak...

they have a second set of leaves. they are in solo frat party cups filled with roots organix soil. i have two 23 watt 6500 kelvin cfls on them and a desk fan blowing on them. it is very dry here as the temps are in the single digits(plus and minus). the temp in their temporary home is about 72 though. watering as needed with water that has been setting out to dechlorinate for a few days. the replacement BeP has not sprouted yet...

going to put the tent together today for their permanent home... 

View attachment IMG_0263.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 14, 2015)

here are the families most recent pics. they are some short buggers. unfortunately it looks like i will only get one shot at a buckeye purple this go 'round. one seed grew downward and the replacement disappeared in the soil. too late i think to try to pop another at this point. hoping the one BeP i did pop is a lady...

still need to set up my tent. been busy with work and my sons are busy too. hopefully today or tomorrow... 

View attachment IMG_0268.jpg


View attachment IMG_0269.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 14, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> here are the families most recent pics. they are some short buggers. unfortunately it looks like i will only get one shot at a buckeye purple this go 'round. one seed grew downward and the replacement disappeared in the soil. too late i think to try to pop another at this point. hoping the one BeP i did pop is a lady...
> 
> still need to set up my tent. been busy with work and my sons are busy too. hopefully today or tomorrow...



Girls are looking good, nice and happy


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 15, 2015)

the super buckeyes seem to be more vigorous at this stage. the buckeye purple is staying more compact which is in line with what mel said about it being a slower vegger. very different looking from my last couple of grows at this stage. the indica genetics are quite obvious. my last two grows were a kush and a thai sativa.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 15, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> the super buckeyes seem to be more vigorous at this stage. the buckeye purple is staying more compact which is in line with what mel said about it being a slower vegger. very different looking from my last couple of grows at this stage. the indica genetics are quite obvious. my last two grows were a kush and a thai sativa.



Yep, they stay squatty, gotta love indica for that


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 17, 2015)

17 days in. moved to their tent home this morning. now they are under 4 4 foot ho t5 10000 kelvin lamps. starting to get internodal leaves(if that is a term...). 

View attachment IMG_0273.jpg


View attachment IMG_0274.jpg


View attachment IMG_0275.jpg


View attachment IMG_0276.jpg


View attachment IMG_0277.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 17, 2015)

Looking Good bro. I hope I can score some of Mel's gear on her next drop. 
Positive vibes. I'm following your grow closely as your using T5 and growing the strain I want it's perfect. Will you be using smart pots?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 18, 2015)

I grow in 3 gallon felt pots. I have not tried smart pots. I think the felt pots do a similar thing for the roots. Air trimming or something like that.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes I have felt pots also not the " smart pots" mine are 5 Gal


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 21, 2015)

3 weeks from sowing the seeds. looking nice and healthy. the buckeye purple is quite a little fatty. going to get some soil today or tomorrow to transplant them to their permanent home of 3 gallon felt pots. 

View attachment IMG_0281.jpg


View attachment IMG_0282.jpg


View attachment IMG_0283.jpg


View attachment IMG_0284.jpg


View attachment IMG_0286.jpg


View attachment IMG_0287.jpg


View attachment IMG_0288.jpg


----------



## Melvan (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey oldfogey, thanks for the updates. 

Remind your kids to go light on the feed on the BP at the start, she won't demand anywhere near the same levels of N as the hybrids.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks. Will do. I feed them GH Bio Grow and have always built up slowly. I still have not given them nutes. Transplanting tomorrow so I don't think folks recommend giving nutes too soon after that,right? The cotlydeons are still doing their job and still look nowhere near falling off. Sorry I am rambling. No sleep plus 1 brownie equals one baked good old fogey.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 21, 2015)

They look mighty good Fogey, can't wait for the purple bud shots.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 21, 2015)

Lookin good! BtL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 22, 2015)

translanting into 3 gallon felt pots completed. i have them under a 4 bulb 4 foot t5 fixture with 10000 kelvin bulbs right now. i bought another 2 bulb fixture but have not put it in the tent yet. that will go in maybe next week. have yet to decide on what i am going to do with these. i have lst'd the plants in the past and always get a lot of smaller buds. this idea of getting some bigger colas is cool but i think for my set up i will not be able to get the forearm size colas you folks with good lighting get. probably will stick with what has worked well for me and lst them and do my usual scrog deal. 

View attachment IMG_0292.jpg


View attachment IMG_0293.jpg


View attachment IMG_0294.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jan 22, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> translanting into 3 gallon felt pots completed. i have them under a 4 bulb 4 foot t5 fixture with 10000 kelvin bulbs right now. i bought another 2 bulb fixture but have not put it in the tent yet. that will go in maybe next week. have yet to decide on what i am going to do with these. i have lst'd the plants in the past and always get a lot of smaller buds. this idea of getting some bigger colas is cool but i think for my set up i will not be able to get the forearm size colas you folks with good lighting get. probably will stick with what has worked well for me and lst them and do my usual scrog deal.



Fogey, take it from an old fogey....they look great. It's always nice to be able to pass things down in the family...I'm teaching my nephew the same thing. Greenest of mojo to you and your grow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 22, 2015)

i put some p3 plant probiotics in the soil with them. i am planning on giving them their first nutes on sunday. i will be giving them about 1/4 of the dose. i use gh gobox nutes. made the mistake of not having enough dechlorinated water available at transplant time but i moistened the soil nicely and  walked my son through transplanting them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 22, 2015)

thanks kravenhead. it is a great hobby.


----------



## Iams (Jan 22, 2015)

Sweet start! Looking forward to more, Keep up the good works!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 23, 2015)

because i can't help myself and i need to meddle with stuff, i gave the plants a very weak feeding of gh gobox nutes(about 1/6 the recommended dosage). they needed water and look none the worse for wear after the transplanting yesterday...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 23, 2015)

for reference of the difference between the Buckeye Purple and Super Buckeyes, the middle plant in the Purple. plus i have included some more pics because i my family is out of the house and i am bored...

sorry... 

View attachment IMG_0295.jpg


View attachment IMG_0296.jpg


View attachment IMG_0297.jpg


View attachment IMG_0298.jpg


View attachment IMG_0299.jpg


View attachment IMG_0301.jpg


View attachment IMG_0302.jpg


View attachment IMG_0303.jpg


View attachment IMG_0304.jpg


View attachment IMG_0306.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2015)

Well aren't those the cutest  babies ever.... so adorable.  They look happy. I bet they frolic when you aren't looking.  Greenest of mojo.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 24, 2015)

i lopped off the top of the BeP(per Mel's recommendation that the BeP does not like much training) and started to LST the Super Buckeyes.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 24, 2015)

So the Purple buckeye likes topping and the super buckeye likes LST? I think that's what you mean lol.

Looking good bro positive vibes all the way


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mel said the purp likes to be topped and the super buckeye is good with mostly any grow method. All the pics I have seen of the purp have like 5 or 6 big buds. I have always lst'd my plants. I posted that somewhere and she gave me that tip.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 28, 2015)

been out of town for a few days. the plants looked thirsty and a little hungry. one of the super buckeyes may have gotten too close to the lights. need to stress with my sons to be diligent about checking the plants at least 2x a day. gave them another light feeding with about 1/2 the recommended dosage. the soil was a lot drier than it should be. in all fairness to my sons, we got a ton of snow and they have been taking care of that the past couple of days... 

View attachment IMG_0312.jpg


View attachment IMG_0311.jpg


View attachment IMG_0310.jpg


View attachment IMG_0309.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 28, 2015)

i am tired. maybe some nute burn on one of the super buckeyes??? doh!


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 28, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> i am tired. maybe some nute burn on one of the super buckeyes??? doh!



Things are looking great in here. Nute burn where, I see some leaves that are yellowing a lil, due to sitting on the soil, but other than that, girls look terrific. Look out for that snow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 28, 2015)

2nd pic from the bottom(or third from the top whichever way you like to count from  ). the newest leaf tips are a little yellowish.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 28, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> 2nd pic from the bottom(or third from the top whichever way you like to count from  ). the newest leaf tips are a little yellowish.



Don't adjust nutes, that could have occurred when the watering stopped, those leaves are looking thirsty still. Don't know what temps the cab is either but I would rather see signs of over watering than under watering. 

The stress of over watering makes the plant have to cope with it, I step the heat up, decrease the humidity and increase the transpiration rate.

With under watering you're shutting the entire plant down, it goes into survival mode, not good.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks lyfe. i know they are too dry and spoke to my sons about that. hopefully that will not happen again. the temp in the tent was about 76 when i got home. the rh was 36. i just gave each 3 gallon pot 2 and a half liters of water slowly over the course of an hour and a half so it would soak into the soil well. i took a pic of the burnt leaf tips. i also took a pic of the buckeye purple which though you can't see it from the pic, is showing a little bit of purple already! 

View attachment IMG_0314.jpg


View attachment IMG_0313.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 28, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> thanks lyfe. i know they are too dry and spoke to my sons about that. hopefully that will not happen again. the temp in the tent was about 76 when i got home. the rh was 36. i just gave each 3 gallon pot 2 and a half liters of water slowly over the course of an hour and a half so it would soak into the soil well. i took a pic of the burnt leaf tips. i also took a pic of the buckeye purple which though you can't see it from the pic, is showing a little bit of purple already!



It's just very minor burning, just move forward like nothing happened, nothing to adjust but the hydration level.

With your temps and RH you should be watering those smart pots from the top every 3-4 day, and have water in the trays daily from the bottom. Realize that your girls are making up for the external environment, internally.

It would be one thing to water every other day or less if your temps were lower and the humidity higher. But since it's not, let's give the girls everything they need to do themselves internally.

Think like a plant.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 28, 2015)

i don't have them in trays actually. i had a bad experience with runoff getting contaminated during my first grow(and killing 2 plants) so i am paranoid about that. i have them up on some grates so the bottoms of the felt pots do not stay immersed in the runoff. maybe since they are so young and recently transplanted, i should shoot for the bottoms to stay moist to encourage roots to reach deeper?


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 28, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> i don't have them in trays actually. i had a bad experience with runoff getting contaminated during my first grow(and killing 2 plants) so i am paranoid about that. i have them up on some grates so the bottoms of the felt pots do not stay immersed in the runoff. maybe since they are so young and recently transplanted, i should shoot for the bottoms to stay moist to encourage roots to reach deeper?



Thinking like a plant now, roots will always go down for water. 

To stimulate growth why always top water?


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 28, 2015)

They should only sit in the run off for hours not days. The runoff should be able to be drawn up in 24 hours. If not just pour it out and water less


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 28, 2015)

i will give that a go. need to find some trays for the pots first though...


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 28, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> i will give that a go. need to find some trays for the pots first though...



I used the saucers from lowes or HD 14 will fit 7 gallon, 12 will fit 3-5 gallon smart pots


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 28, 2015)

12 it is. thanks lyfespan.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2015)

the plants are staying really compact. my last couple of grows, at a month from sowing, the plants were a bit taller and had a little bit of stretch going to them. i am worried that i am stunting their growth. i raised the lights and put a dehumidifier in the room the tent is in to boost the heat and lower the humidity. think that will increase their growth rate?


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 29, 2015)

looking good oldfogey...ya there are slow....i topped mine and it is taking some time to adjust to that...and i also fried it  with anamax(sp)...made a really stupid mistake and did not dilute it ...
keep it up,,,doing a good job...


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 29, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> the plants are staying really compact. my last couple of grows, at a month from sowing, the plants were a bit taller and had a little bit of stretch going to them. i am worried that i am stunting their growth. i raised the lights and put a dehumidifier in the room the tent is in to boost the heat and lower the humidity. think that will increase their growth rate?



Do not raise the light unless you have leaves touching it, stretch comes from the plants trying to get more light.

Tight, compact growth is what you want, those nodes as close as possible. They will get taller and "open" up more once you flip. You need to just watch to make sure roots are coming thru the pots, if you want to check the plants health. Roots grow faster than the tops, if you don't see roots, then you get nervous.

Dropping the humidity will work if you keep the plants on the wetter side, but the temps for low humidity have to stay below 80, and by low humidity I mean below 35%


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2015)

i was being an idiot  and had my thermometer/hygrometer resting on the soil. no wonder the humidity  was high... moved the t/h and have a remote sensor on it that shows temp and i have the probe dangling at plant height. humidity in the tent is 35 and temp is 73.5.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2015)

topped the two super buckeyes. gave another 2 liters per plant of dechlorinated water to each plant. they are now in trays so the soil can soak up the moisture. the soil seemed pretty dry today for just having watered yesterday. they were pretty dry though.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 29, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> topped the two super buckeyes. gave another 2 liters per plant of dechlorinated water to each plant. they are now in trays so the soil can soak up the moisture. the soil seemed pretty dry today for just having watered yesterday. they were pretty dry though.



When watering drier soil, the run through can fool you into thinking the soil got watered. When in all actuality it just went down through the air pockets, and didn't water anything. Slower watering helps this as well as why we keep the saucers under the plants, I would rather have to dump water than see a plant not thrive.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2015)

makes sense. thanks. 

i was looking at the ingredients on the roots organix soil. it is probably a little hot as they say. it has good stuff in it to begin with. mel said it looked like i might be going too strong with the nutes. probably anything right now is unnecessary. i think the soil has the goods...


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 29, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> makes sense. thanks.
> 
> i was looking at the ingredients on the roots organix soil. it is probably a little hot as they say. it has good stuff in it to begin with. mel said it looked like i might be going too strong with the nutes. probably anything right now is unnecessary. i think the soil has the goods...



I have just switched from FFHF to vermifire and vermiworm. Everyone said it might be hot, but plants just took off in it, so I guess it's not as hot or the worm castings cooled it


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 30, 2015)

My last two grows were watered from the bottom only. This keeps the top 2" or so of soil dry, which in turn eliminates soil gnats. Also, another tip I use is, I put small clay pots on the bottom of the large pots to help wick the water up. The water seldom stays in the saucers more than an hour or two. I also use straight water first, example : give `em 2 cups of plain water, followed by as many cups of nute water as needed. Works for me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 30, 2015)

thanks yooper. i watered from the top yesterday and had about a 1/2 inch of water in the drip trays after about 5 minutes. i left them to saok over night and all the drainage water was soaked up or evaporated.the bottoms of the pots seem very damp to me after 12 hours. i would guess the roots have not reached that point yet so they are not soaking up the water. i have heard of root rot. is that a concern with bottom watering?

btw - my plants seem to be happier now that they got a good watering and are maybe spreading their roots throughout the pots. more baby pictures tomorrow...


----------



## Melvan (Jan 30, 2015)

There's a great product available now for keeping your buckets lifted up out of the run off water, Clean Roots platforms. 

http://www.cleanrootscorp.com/

They go in the drainage tray and the plant sits on top, run off water goes into drip pan. I have some of these platforms in my bloom room now. They're made from hard molded plastic, very strong.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 30, 2015)

I am going to go out on a limb(pun intended) and say that you are not a fan of runoff water, Mel. lol. I have used cookie cooling racks the past couple of grows to elevate my pots out of the run off. I think the pots needed a good soaking any way. The plants seem a lot happier now that they have some water through out all the soil. I know plants excrete some toxins into the soil and that the toxins need to be washed away with the waste water. I will be keeping that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 31, 2015)

todays pics. 30 days from sowing the seeds...

first 2 pics are super buckeye #1(burn-ice(pronounced bernice) because of the nute burn)
next 3 are the buckeye purple
last 2 are super buckeye #2

as you can see, i am lst'ing the super buckeyes so they will (hopefully) stay in the same height range as the purple. pots still have moisture from watering 2 days ago. tent temp is 73.5 and humidity is 35. really, really cold out here so it is what it is in my grow room... 

View attachment IMG_0325.jpg


View attachment IMG_0326.jpg


View attachment IMG_0327.jpg


View attachment IMG_0328.jpg


View attachment IMG_0329.jpg


View attachment IMG_0330.jpg


View attachment IMG_0331.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 31, 2015)

Looking great, train those girls


----------



## Melvan (Jan 31, 2015)

Increased air flow of any kind around your buckets is a good thing. Not just for the roots, but for the beneficial microbes that are in your soil that need oxygen. 

Also, leaving the buckets to sit and soak up the drainage water can cause a myriad of problems. Mold on the roots, most often looks like a brown slime. You mess up your wet/dry cycle by having the lower few inches of dirt taking extra time to dry, even though the top layers are dry. You change ph in part of the bucket, meaning you can get partial lock out. The list just goes on and on.

In the end, healthy roots equal a healthy plant. 

6.2 as your ph drop after adding feed doesn't leave much room for drift, as it's already on the high side. I would try to get it to at least 6.0, as low as 5.8, so you have plenty of range available without teasing that lock out zone.

I also want to add that it looks like there's touches of purple on the BP start already. If so, that's from mom.

Sorry for the book, keep up the great work.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 31, 2015)

thanks mel. i like to read responses so in my book, more is better. yes. the BeP is getting some purple. more than shows in the pics.

the ph of my water with full strength nutes is usually around 6.0 depending on if i add this stuff called black diamond(from GH). it is 'liquid humic acid'. spoda make the soil happier.

i have never tried leaving the ph that low though. i have used lime or ash to raise the ph up a bit (depending on if i am in veg or flower). 

my root ball at the end of the plants life has always been a really dense ball. i am guessing that is a sign that the roots are healthy. i think they plants needed a good soaking and the trays i have helped that. the bottom of the pot seems pretty damp still so i removed the trays and just have the pots on my cookie cooling racks to help the bottom dry out a bit.

sorry for my book. and the lack of organization...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Mel . I read that letting MMJ sit in run off or soak up could cause problems. 

Waiting for the click to come in and argue this point.

Looking good old fogey in still jealous you got this strain


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't know about anyone else, but if i read click one more time i might barf. I will not answer your question when it is posed like that.

This is a FAMILY.... WE GOT SOME WEIRD RELATIVES. NO CLICK!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 31, 2015)

i only have the one purple going, stank so i am going to need some luck in hopes that it turns out female...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2015)

Pink mojo oldfogey.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 3, 2015)

recent pics. looking like the super buckeyes maybe need some nutes. wondering if the BeP needs some calcium and magnesium. i am out of town again until friday night. think i should have my sons give the plants a light feeding or should they be good until then? 

View attachment 1a.jpg


View attachment 2a.jpg


View attachment 3a.jpg


View attachment 4a.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 3, 2015)

Last 2 grows were bottom watered only. No problems encountered. Upon completion the root ball looked just great to me. Not being an expert though, I can`t say for sure. Also think the clay pots inside do help.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 4, 2015)

did you ever flush the soil during your grows? i liked that the pots got good and evenly moist when i watered them while they were in the trays. i have in the past put the plants in the shower every few weeks and given them a good flushing followed by my normal watering just to try to rinse some of the salt build up from the felt. i was also surprised how the runoff was gone less than 24 hours after i watered the plants. i think i am going to use the trays but sparingly.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 5, 2015)

any ideas what is going on? it looks to me like cal mag deficiency but i always seem to think that... this discoloration is mainly on older leaves. lower def pics due to a different camera. sorry. 1st 2 pics are a super buckeye. 3rd and 4th is buckeye purple. last one is the super buckeye again. thanks for any help. 

View attachment IMG_0340.jpg


View attachment IMG_0341.jpg


View attachment IMG_0342.jpg


View attachment IMG_0343.jpg


View attachment IMG_0344.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 6, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> any ideas what is going on? it looks to me like cal mag deficiency but i always seem to think that... this discoloration is mainly on older leaves. lower def pics due to a different camera. sorry. 1st 2 pics are a super buckeye. 3rd and 4th is buckeye purple. last one is the super buckeye again. thanks for any help.



Girls look great, those leaves yellowing at the bottom look like they have had some time in the soil, and the ones with the spots look like you might be misting plants when the lights are on.

Don't concern yourself with the older leaves, you want to watch the new leaves to she what your girls want. I'm seeing them requiring a lil more N, by the look of the light yellowing on the new growth. Other than that they look lovely. Do you have a small fan cooling the canopy? I like to have a small fan to move the heat from the tubes out of my canopy area .


----------



## Melvan (Feb 6, 2015)

Have you checked the soil ph? They look locked out.

Are you making sure the boys are following the wet/dry cycle? Buckets should lose 2/3rds of their fully saturated weight between waterings. Are they over watering now to make up for letting them go dry earlier?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 6, 2015)

thanks lyfespan and mel. we are not spraying at all. we have an exhaust fan to circulate air in and out of the tent. not sure of the cfm but i have it throttled down a bit to keep some heat in the tent. i think part of my issue is the temp in the tent. it is in the low 70's like 71 or 72. the ph of the water is still like 6.3. we may not be letting them dry out enough. the plant i am calling burnie because of the root tip burns is the largest of the super buckeyes. the smaller one is the one with the spots. mel said that they are f1's so the variations could be all over the place. the new growth looks good if maybe a little light green so i gave them some nitrogen today in the form of gh bio thrive grow. i have 2 fans blowing on the plants at this point to circulate the air. i also added another 2 bulb 4 ft t5 to make it 6 total in hopes of warming the tent up a bit. thank you mel and lyfespan for you help. i am not around enough and my sons were a little freaked out when they say the spots on the leaves but after looking at them today, i am a bit more chill. i am hoping the added lumens and the heat will help the plants get bigger and happier faster.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 6, 2015)

yikes! the extra 2 bulbs cranked the temp from 72 to 80! just ramped up my exhaust fan to pull more heat out...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 7, 2015)

5 weeks from seed. the plant i am calling burnie due to the leaf tip burn is the monster of the bunch. the other super buckeye is still outpacing the buckeye purple. the extra t5 fixture has warmed the tent up nicely and i have the exhaust balanced not to maintain a nice 75-76 degree atmosphere for them. the humidity is still in the low to mid 30s but as i understand it, that is good for transpiration. first pic is the broad view. 2nd pic is burnie. third pic is the purple. 4th pic is the smaller super buckeye. 5th-7th are burnie, purp and smaller super...

btw - burnie is a drinker. i give them all the same amount of water and burnie is almost dry the next day. probably more growth = more transpiration...

and the bulbs i added are 10000 kelvin with uva. those are on the two outside positions 

View attachment IMG_0345.jpg


View attachment IMG_0346.jpg


View attachment IMG_0347.jpg


View attachment IMG_0348.jpg


View attachment IMG_0349.jpg


View attachment IMG_0350.jpg


View attachment IMG_0352.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 8, 2015)

so i was meddling around in the tent this morning and i noticed that burnie is starting to show signs of sexual maturity. the nodes are growing out where i topped it and those nodes are starting to alternate instead of coming out in pairs. i am still on 24 hours of light for at least a few more weeks.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2015)

my buckeye purple is not looking happy at all... the super buckeyes are doing quite well though. not sure what is going on. looks like she might need some nutes to me but i thought this strain was not a big feeder. my water i am using is around 6.3 for ph. the temp is now in the mid 70's. the rh was a bit low at 28 when i got home this morning. and feedback would be awesome...

first 2 pics are of the BeP between first burnie then the smaller super buckeye. then the BeP, burnie the super buckeye, 2 more of the smaller super buckeye, a side shot of the BeP and one of burnie. 

View attachment IMG_0353.jpg


View attachment IMG_0354.jpg


View attachment IMG_0355.jpg


View attachment IMG_0356.jpg


View attachment IMG_0357.jpg


View attachment IMG_0358.jpg


View attachment IMG_0359.jpg


View attachment IMG_0360.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 14, 2015)

6 weeks from planting the seeds. i started to give the buckeye purple foliar feeding. it may be optimism but i think it is looking happier. i have also started to use water with a higher ph(about 6.6) though the breeder has recommended i go the other way.  the super buckeye is looking hardy as ever. hoping i can flip them at 8 weeks but i am not optimistic on that. i only have the one grow area so it is all or none unless i decide to have a houseplant for a while... 

View attachment IMG_0366.jpg


View attachment IMG_0365.jpg


View attachment IMG_0364.jpg


View attachment IMG_0363.jpg


View attachment IMG_0362.jpg


View attachment IMG_0361.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 18, 2015)

i think the buckeye purple is getting better. we have been feeding with a foliar mild nutrient spray. the super buckeyes are monsters. we started giving the purp some darkness to try to stimulate some stretch today. we are also working on tying the supers down but it is a chore. a good chore... 

View attachment IMG_0371.jpg


View attachment IMG_0372.jpg


View attachment IMG_0374.jpg


View attachment IMG_0376.jpg


View attachment IMG_0377.jpg


View attachment IMG_0378.jpg


View attachment IMG_0379.jpg


View attachment IMG_0380.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking much better, takes a lil time, but these girls usually come around. You got to be really messing up to put them down.

Those SBEs are really looking nice.

Btw if you're looking for stretching, just move the light up.

Stretching, growers are referring to the plant growing longer between nodes, because the light is too high, hence the plant "stretching"up towards the light.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 18, 2015)

thanks lyfe. i don't want the supers to stretch. just the purple. i need it to get a bit closer to the height of the supers and kind of quickly. i am going out of town for a couple of weeks shortly and i don't want my sons to be in a bad position while i am gone. i'd like to start flowering before i leave for my trip. otherwise, i am afraid the supers will take over the basement while i am gone...


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 18, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> thanks lyfe. i don't want the supers to stretch. just the purple. i need it to get a bit closer to the height of the supers and kind of quickly. i am going out of town for a couple of weeks shortly and i don't want my sons to be in a bad position while i am gone. i'd like to start flowering before i leave for my trip. otherwise, i am afraid the supers will take over the basement while i am gone...



Gotcha, yes those supers will be getting just a bit bigger lol


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 18, 2015)

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=222455&stc=1&d=1423669398



that cat looks hungry for it lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 19, 2015)

yes, cleanbuds. that cat is obsessed with the tent and the plants. he is methodically consuming all my house plants.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 19, 2015)

in an effort to encourage the buckeye purple to stretch out a bit, i gave the plant about 6 hours of exposure to a 26 watt 2700 kelvin bulb. it is back in the tent but i swapped out 2 of the 10000 kelvin bulbs for 2 3000 kelvin bulbs. so i have 2 10000 kelvin with uv a bulbs, 2 10000 kelvin w/o uv and 2 3000 kelvin 4 ft 75 bulbs. i know the 10000 kelvin bulbs are supposed to keep the plants kind of compact so i wonder if they have been part of my problem if the plant has a genetic predisposition to be short and squat anyway.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 19, 2015)

also, i believe the spritzing of the buckeye purple with diluted nutes for a foliar feed is helping. i am getting quite a bit of new healthy growth going. or it could be the ph. or the lighting. or the plants age. or aliens are helping out. i don't know. i change too many parameters too frequently to be able to call any of this scientific method...


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 19, 2015)

lookin good


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 20, 2015)

thanks tangiedank but er, under your name it says 'everything i say is fake'... 

btw- checked out your grow journal. very impressive.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 20, 2015)

Did you post positive vibes in his grow log old fogey?

Your grow is coming along nicely . How far away are you from flipping to 12/12?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 20, 2015)

i think i added to his reputation. looks like he is beyond the need for any positive vibes. he has french baguette size colas! lol! he looks like he is a ringer... 

i am going to let them go until at least early march. i am going out of the country for a couple weeks at just the wrong time. story of my life. but i don't want to strap my sons with anything weird when i am not around so i may wait until i am back. that will give the purple a chance to catch up. it looks like the higher ph and/or the foliar nutes and/or the change in bulb wavelength has made a difference. the little plant that couldn't is starting to look like the little plant that might...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 20, 2015)

i am also having re-occuring dreams of a basement flood that my sump pump wont keep up with. so there is that...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2015)

the buckeye purple is starting to look healthy. it needs to do some catching up to the super buckeyes though. they supers are getting alternating nodes now so i think they are ready to flip to 12/12 but since i don't have separate veg and flower tents, they will need to be patient... 

View attachment IMG_0381.jpg


View attachment IMG_0382.jpg


View attachment IMG_0383.jpg


View attachment IMG_0384.jpg


View attachment IMG_0385.jpg


View attachment IMG_0386.jpg


View attachment IMG_0387.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2015)

thinking i will probably flip the super buckeyes next week sometime and wait on the buckeye purple until it gets bigger. the purple is coming along but it is still not growing very quickly. i think the purple looks like it is not getting enough nitrogen. maybe i will give it a slightly stronger dose of nutes next watering... 

View attachment IMG_0388.jpg


View attachment IMG_0389.jpg


View attachment IMG_0390.jpg


View attachment IMG_0391.jpg


View attachment IMG_0392.jpg


View attachment IMG_0393.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 3, 2015)

todays pics. the buckeye purple is on the road to recovery and is getting bigger. the super buckeyes are getting ready for flipping to flower. if anyone has any experience with them and knows if they stretch much(or if it is phenotype dependent) please let me know. i was planning on flipping this week and seperating out the buckeye purple to veg for a couple of weeks more but i still have a bunch of height in my tent and may want to veg them all for a week or two more. the super buckeyes are showing some nice purple stems. i am happy about that... 

View attachment IMG_0395.jpg


View attachment IMG_0396.jpg


View attachment IMG_0397.jpg


View attachment IMG_0398.jpg


View attachment IMG_0399.jpg


View attachment IMG_0400.jpg


View attachment IMG_0401.jpg


View attachment IMG_0402.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 11, 2015)

out of the country at the moment so my sons are tending to the plants. still have not flipped to flower yet as i think the super buckeyes have more head room even in the event that they stretch a lot in flower. i hope i am right. the buckeye purple still has a ways to go. still...

probably will flip the supers next weekend and veg the purple for a few more weeks. 

View attachment 20150310_182729.jpg


View attachment 20150310_182743.jpg


View attachment 20150310_182758.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 20, 2015)

my sons took pretty good care of the plants while i was out of town for 2 week. they look a little hungry and in need of a good pruning but, then again, so do the plants :0 ... 

i gave the plants a good trimming as they were pretty dense and i thought airflow was being restricted. going to flip in a couple of days. 

i am a wee bit stoned so i am making this short... 

View attachment IMG_0491.jpg


View attachment IMG_0492.jpg


View attachment IMG_0493.jpg


View attachment IMG_0494.jpg


View attachment IMG_0495.jpg


View attachment IMG_0496.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 22, 2015)

Flipped the super buckeyes today to 12/12. The purple is now vegging all alone...


----------



## MR1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Your boys did a good job Old fogey8, time for some buds. I am watching.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 25, 2015)

now i am obsessing. i have been out of town since i flipped the lights for my super buckeyes. checked them today and i see little nodules at the nodes. having a tough time telling if they are male or female preflowers as they are tiny, i need my higher power on my jewelers loupe to see them. just hoping for some hairs in the next couple of days...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 25, 2015)

Positive vibes bro for no balls AKA nanners.
Hope you get all girls old fogey


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 26, 2015)

i think i have at least super buckeye one boy. sad face... 

View attachment IMG_0548.jpg


View attachment IMG_0546.jpg


View attachment IMG_0544.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 27, 2015)

aaaaahhhhhhh! i think i have found a ball on my other super buckeye! cruddy luck, i guess. i think all my eggs are in the now in the buckeye purple plant basket that has been giving me so much trouble... fml...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 27, 2015)

gave a close look at my purple and i see some hair in the pre-flowers so all is not lost...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah, I would wait a TAD longer... sometimes those little single balls aren't really balls. But more often then not, they are. I'd hold out longer, certainly  

Good luck Mr Fogey :aok:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 27, 2015)

yeah. i have a couple of weeks more to veg the purple girly is think i have so i am going to keep the boys going at least until then. i don't want the flowers to open though and contaminate my tent so i will be keeping an eye on them.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 27, 2015)

The pollen is only viable for (don't know precisely) 24-48 hours.... I've seen many people around here and online say that many times. BUT, certainly you don't want any bursting going on in there either way.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 27, 2015)

good to know... thx fang.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 28, 2015)

and then there was one...

well, i have not killed the males yet but they are looking more and more male-y. i currently have the female vegging in a separate area outside the tent. lousy lighting but she seems to be putting on some height. her leaves are looking crazy though. i think i am going to flush her really good today. wondering if she ever really has had a chance to take up the nutes i have put in and now that i have the root ball temp in range, there is just too much food for her. i have seen people saying that is due to the ph being too high. i was adjusting the ph up during the majority of veg so i may have some lingering higher ph issues on-going. this is it though so i am in it for the long haul with her. i hope the flush helps her start to look like her darned brothers... 

View attachment IMG_0552.jpg


View attachment IMG_0551.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Oldfogey8, you could put some soil in a cup with some water , let it sit for a few minutes and check it with a tds meter. I do this sometimes to see where my soil readings are before I make adjustments. I also check the tds of the run off also so I know which way to go , stronger or weaker.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sounds good mr1


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

hey man nice to see the progress just catching up on the end will back track thru after

but males are not always a bad thing if you can get them far away from the girls, i was lucky i got mine at the time of year the males just went right out the back door into the sun. but that's not happening for you right now i know that. maybe a closet some where grab some pollen save it and try to pollinate some clones later of the fems. 


the genetics are they from that user melvin that was on here no idea if she is around still here think it was a her, she used to breed, anyone know what i'm talking about? ( e/ haha answered in post 4 by Rose ty Rose  )



any way green mojo for you guys keep at it it gets easier once you can just clone then hope for fems

e/ the lack of light may make the leaves look all funny to


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

:vap-Bong_smoker:





Melvan said:


> Hey oldfogey, thanks for the updates.
> 
> Remind your kids to go light on the feed on the BP at the start, she won't demand anywhere near the same levels of N as the hybrids.



i found u  shoudl of started on page 1 not the last page lol i just like pics haha
:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 28, 2015)

measured the runoff from the flushing i did. the tds meter reads about 240. the ph is 6.2. my water runs at 100 and 6.0.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 29, 2015)

the purple girl is back in the tent with her brothers. i changed the lighting back to 24/0 since i don't care if i hermie the boys...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 30, 2015)

The boys? You mean the girls I hope.
I got my buckeye purple and I'm pulling for yours fogey


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 30, 2015)

No. The boys have only one or two identifiable flowers. I don't want to kill them just yet. The tent is back to all light all the time so I am hoping they re-veg as I need to veg the purple girly for a while longer(all my eggs are in one basket now)...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 1, 2015)

how good am i? i am good enough to get 8 out of 12 cuttings to root. awesome you say? not really... the only 'clones' that took root were from the male super buckeyes. fml...

on a positive note: 2 of the buckeye purple cuttings look healthy so there is some hope.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

> on a positive note: 2 of the buckeye purple cuttings look healthy so there is some hope.



How long has it been? (sorry if it's been written)


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 1, 2015)

I started the cuttings a little less than 2 weeks ago(3/20/2015)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah, if they look good and green still and not all beat up, they are most likely rooting. 

ooooor just living off the water they have until they die... we'll hope it's the rooting part! hah


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 1, 2015)

so they fell out of the cloning 'cubes' when i put them back in my hillbilly 'bubbler' and there are no roots. think i should cut the stems fresh and use my rooting hormone again. for the record, i used bee honey for the cuttings that rooted so that would be my rooting hormone...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

Hmm maybe? Not entirely sure


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mel said indica dominant strains can take longer to root. Prolly will leave them be for now since they look healthy. Looking into getting some super thrive tomorrow to invigorate my 'only child.'...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2015)

i am a big puss. i hate to chop. it is like i am killing a pet. but then i have 2 boys. i am back to veg lighting in my tent and the purple girly is back with the boys. should i bite the bullet and just kill the boys before an accident happens?the male flowers are still not opening. i was thinking i'd like to try to pollinate a cola to get some seeds out of the deal but will that totally mess the female up? will the rest of her be good smoke? i also broke down and got some superthrive and gave some to the purple girly(both root feeding and a lite dose of foliar feeding).


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 2, 2015)

pming u


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2015)

new pictures of the tiny purple girl in my tent...

sometimes i think she is looking better, others not-so-much. she is really slow. it is like watching grass grow so to speak. she is three months from sowing the seed. 

View attachment IMG_0564.jpg


View attachment IMG_0565.jpg


View attachment IMG_0563.jpg


View attachment IMG_0562.jpg


View attachment IMG_0561.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 14, 2015)

so i now have a super buckeye plant that is almost 4 weeks from seed and a buckeye purple that is about 2 and a half weeks from seed. wish me luck. oh, and poor, poor sickly betty the stunted purple is still scratching out an existence... 

View attachment IMG_0632.jpg


View attachment IMG_0631.jpg


View attachment IMG_0633.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 14, 2015)

Did anything make it to flower yet fogey?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 14, 2015)

lol. no. nothing in flower yet, dank. patience of a saint anyone who is watching this slow motion train wreck... i promise i will have some bud porn at some point in the not to distant future. either that or another really weak sad story. honest. i have grown some good smoke. this buckeye purple is just kicking my ***. i am sure the super buckeye would have been awesome smoke at this point had they not both turned out to be males! having an unlucky streak. time for some good luck.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 15, 2015)

Fogey the purple buckeye ain't an easy girl to grow. I was so afraid to over feed I have starved mine and I could call em the yellow buckeye lol. 
Hang in there. Have you thought about using HPS to flower?


----------



## MR1 (May 15, 2015)

Still feeding mine at half strength vegging under t5's. What strength nutes are you feeding at?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 15, 2015)

i have yet to feed the seedling and i gave the older one 1/4 dose a couple weeks ago. i don't think she even liked that. i think though that this plant is a special case. i trimmed the crud out of her yesterday to get rid of a lot of the dead and dying stuff and increase air flow. or maybe i did it just to be mean. i don't know...


----------



## MR1 (May 15, 2015)

That might be the problem , under fed, cleaing out the dead stuff is good I would think, I do it all the time.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 18, 2015)

How long you been vegging for ? Fogey do you know what Mel suggest?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 20, 2015)

lol, stank. the first buckeye purple i planted is almost 5 months old. to call it vegging would be a stretch though. it is still no more than 10 inches tall. i am trying to get it to grow so i get an ok yield instead of a gram or two. it will be vegging at least until i throw the new BeP and the super buckeye i am growing now into flower. mel suggests at least 8 weeks if i recall correctly.


----------



## lyfespan (May 23, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> lol, stank. the first buckeye purple i planted is almost 5 months old. to call it vegging would be a stretch though. it is still no more than 10 inches tall. i am trying to get it to grow so i get an ok yield instead of a gram or two. it will be vegging at least until i throw the new BeP and the super buckeye i am growing now into flower. mel suggests at least 8 weeks if i recall correctly.



Flower it out, push the potassium when you send her in o bloom she'll stand up a lil taller, and you won't loose her just sitting in veg for 6 months


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2015)

I only have one grow space so putting her into flower is not really an option. Contemplating hardening her off and setting her free...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 11, 2015)

so i am down to one buckeye purple and one super buckeye and both show female preflowers. the buckeye purple that has been beating me up for 6 months has finally gone to live in the woods. i have been battling spider mites but both plants look to be in pretty good shape for a flip to 12/12 lighting. turns out the buckeye purple is not as hard to grow as i thought. that one plant i had was just a demon. keep on getting an error saying file upload failed... will try again after reading the faq's.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 11, 2015)

recent pics. both the buckeye purple and the super buckeye have some purple going on. the BeP has the bigger leaves. i have not trained it as much as the super. 

View attachment IMG_0740a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0738a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0736a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0734a.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 12, 2015)

nice work on the Purple Buckeye........ it's a great strain to grow indoors....... easy to keep her under 2 feet tall through flower.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 14, 2015)

switched to 12/12 lighting sunday. been quite a wait seeing as how i started this whole deal in january...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 26, 2015)

the girls are flowering nicely... 

View attachment IMG_0828a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0829a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0830a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0831a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0827a.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2015)

some purple showing up on the buckeye purp and a pic of the super buckeye. i do not see much in the way of trichomes. not sure if it is too early but i also found that i did not have my normal uv a bulb in the tent. put that in today... 

View attachment IMG_0840a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0836a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0835a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0834a.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 29, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> some purple showing up on the buckeye purp and a pic of the super buckeye. i do not see much in the way of trichomes. not sure if it is too early but i also found that i did not have my normal uv a bulb in the tent. put that in today...



looking good man, finally in bloom.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 29, 2015)

a day after putting in the 10000 kelvin with uv a t5 bulb i am seeing trichomes. could be a coincidence. been doing some more reading though and folks seem to be on the same page as far as uv light goes and sounds like i should wait a bit before i change out bulbs as uv can retard growth...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 31, 2015)

starting to see some pics worthy of posting... 

View attachment IMG_0855a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0859a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0858a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0857a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0856a.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2015)

sorry. i just like this picture...

i think i need to filter the air too because it is getting all dusty.  

View attachment purple_closeup.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2015)

because i am a knucklehead and don't pay attention to what i am told, i think i gave the girls a bit too strong a nute watering yesterday. the leaf tips were yellowing so i flushed them this morning. i hope i have not ruined myself again... 

View attachment IMG_0874a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0873a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0872a.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 8, 2015)

4 weeks into flowering. 4 more to go... 

View attachment IMG_0898a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0897a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0896a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0895a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0894a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0893b.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Aug 8, 2015)

Looking good, thanks for the update bro.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 9, 2015)

thanks for checking it out


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 12, 2015)

the super buckeye is starting to frost up. the buckeye purp has been frosty for a while. glad to see the super catching up. i am exhausting the tent outside and starting to think i need to put my charcoal filter in the exhaust line. my deck kinda stinks(in a good way but a way johnny law would not like). both plants have quite the fuelly odor at this point.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2015)

coming upi on 5 weeks of flowering. stoked to see the purple trichs. a bit concerned that i am seeing some cloudy trichs though... 

View attachment IMG_0916a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0917a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0917b.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2015)

The stink is pretty distinctive. I installed a vent to exhaust outside about a month ago because of the heat in the grow room. I had not put the carbon filter in though. The stink has been flooding the backyard so I put the filter on. Good thing. My son said he caught a strong whiff from the road a couple days ago. Oops...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 19, 2015)

38 days of flowering... 

View attachment IMG_0938a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0937a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0936a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0935a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0934a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0933a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0932a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0931a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0930a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0929a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0928a.jpg


View attachment IMG_0927a.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 19, 2015)

looking good........:48:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 27, 2015)

about a week to 10 days from chopping... 

View attachment IMG_0961a.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 30, 2015)

49th day in flower. Seeing a couple of Amber trichs now on the super buckeye. Kinda hard to tell on the purple though. Prolly gonna chop this week before I get too much amber as I am not used to a couch lock stone.


----------



## stonegroove (Aug 31, 2015)

Looking good fogey,  how big is that grow space?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thx stone. The tent is 2x2x4 feet. Kinda small but it works for me. I did not veg long enough. I normally have the entire 8 square feet filled up. Will have lower yeilds than I am accustomed too but you live and you learn...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2015)

I am hoping for 8 ounces...


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 2, 2015)

Gonna be harvesting one of my BEP soon too! First day pulling out the scope and have Amber also. Looking good dude!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2015)

prolly going to chippety chop on saturday. that will be 55 days in flower. seeing a decent amount of amber on the super buckeyes and a few on the purples. the next opportunity i would have to chop would be day 60 and i think that is too long... i will post some pics tomorrow. they are looking and smelling delicious.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Wicked old fogey!! Good luck with the chop . Hope you get much more than you hopin for!! Harvest mojo


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2015)

going to chop tomorrow night before the lights come on. seeing more amber trichs. time to bite the bullet...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 4, 2015)

chopped and trimmed today. it was a fogey affair with my sons helping me trim. pretty stoked with what the trimmed buds look like. got used to harvesting airy buds. these are some dense buds. looking forward to a final tally of weight. grown from seed under 6 high output t5 bulbs. i know i am nowhere near the yield i could get with an hps lamp in flower but i am still learning. 

View attachment IMG_1018.jpg


View attachment IMG_1016.jpg


View attachment IMG_1014.jpg


View attachment IMG_1013.jpg


View attachment IMG_1012.jpg


View attachment IMG_1011.jpg


View attachment IMG_1009.jpg


View attachment IMG_1007.jpg


View attachment IMG_1004.jpg


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 5, 2015)

They look so good fogey. The purple is beautiful. I also would love to know the final weight when you get it. Btw, 2x2x4 tent would have an area of 4sqft. Might make a difference to your choice of hps when you get one. Saying that, I used a 600w from the very start in my first little grow cab and that wasn't much bigger.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 5, 2015)

I mistyped. It is 4x4x2. Worried about the heat mostly. The temps get pretty warm with the t5's. I will let you know what I get as far as weight. My guess is 2 plus ounces of the purple and 4 plus of the super.


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 5, 2015)

I've always used a cool tube without the reflector that it came with but I hung it under a cheap euro reflector and it has always worked well and kept the temps down


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 5, 2015)

I was at my local grow shop looking at hps stuff right before I flipped to flower but the salesman said he thought I'd have a heat issue. The room is wicked small and I don't have good circulation and do on. Maybe though next grow.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 5, 2015)

Man you don't need to change anything with those results, unless you are just wanting more yield. Those purple buds are gorgeous.  You can get more. I can get 5-7oz max in a 2x2.5 space using a 600wHPS, which is what it would take to get the density and number of larger buds up, but like you say, it would cause you significant heat issues. Which heat can be dealt with but there is more cost and challenge involved, in the way of HVAC.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank Pup. It also comes down to trying to justify buying something more to Mrs Fogey. I grow more than the Fogey household can smoke already. First world problems...


----------



## tcbud (Sep 6, 2015)

Congrats on the harvest! Your purp is very impressive.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2015)

thanks tc. can't wait to partake...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 9, 2015)

so kinda a sad face. i weighed what i have from my harvest. i had my son jar it up yesterday with some hygrometers and they were in the 71-74% rh range so i pulled the buds out and put them in some paper bags to let 'em dry a bit more. while i had them in the bags i weighed what i have and i am bummed that i am currently at about 120 grams. i still have some larger stems i need to remove and obviously some water weight to shed. i think i will be lucky to get 100 grams. i don't think i vegged nearly long enough. may be too much 10000 kelvin with uv bulbs in the last couple of weeks too. you live and you learn. on the sunny side of the street though, my son smoked some wet bud and said it is a pretty heavy duty buzz. i also have 4 healthy clones so i can try to improve. thinking more and more that i may need to go hps too. i am also a bit down since i don't have my indoor garden anymore...


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 9, 2015)

Congrats on the harvest dude! :48:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 9, 2015)

took a couple drags off of a joint rolled from 'still too wet' bud. my impression is i wont need a huge harvest. very nice buzz. i have been rambling on and on to my polite son for about an hour. i thought i'd be knocked out but i am very alert and loving it. if i were a twit(is that what they call people on twitter?) i'd pound something like #indicaaftersmokingsativaforayearisreallyabitmorepowerfulthanonewouldthinkbutthatisnotnecessarilyabadthing or maybe just#buzzed...


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 10, 2015)

They would totally say that on twitter #alloneword


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 10, 2015)

Did you say you used UV tubes for flower? I don't think they're much use I would change those for some warmer colour tubes as it would be more useful to your plants. Well done on the harvest man homegrown buds just taste better.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 10, 2015)

i used the uv bulbs because i read that trichs are the plants way of protecting itself from uv. that and i have seen where other folks have used lizard bulbs for uv to get a broader spectrum. i do think i used too much. the bulbs i used are 4 foot 10000 kelvin t5 bulbs with uv. i have used just the one in the past and got a lot better yields. i even tickled 1 gram per watt on my thai plants(not quite there but close). i have 4 clones i am keeping in check that i will probably try hitting with more of the 3000 kelvin bulbs when i flower them. i am disappointed with the yield but the quality of that buzz was superb. it is not for day use, that is for sure. i don't think i have experienced 'narcotic effect' doobage before but i think this is it. now i am curious, stone. wondering if i am in fact wasting my time with the uv. i see other people flowering with t5's but i don't think they do the uv thing and it looks like they have some frosty plants. i think weedhopper and just another ant marching both have flowered using t5's. i grow so spartan though i am afraid to stray too far from what has worked for me. i don't have the room or time to do side by side comparisons. plus i usually have more weed laying around than i know what to do with. i still have some buds in long term storage from my first grow in 2013.


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 10, 2015)

Experimentation is a tricky thing. Even with side by side grows the are many variables and the number of plants in the sample would probably be small it is hard to pin down what is working and what is not. An increase in yield from one grow to another could be due to something as simple as an ambient temperature change as the seasons change. So it's hard to say. Maybe on the next grow swap out the uv for a warm white and see how it goes. If it all goes tits up you'll have 2013's backup buds to console you. Good luck


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 10, 2015)

I have experienced variation by time. This was my 4th grow. Screwed the pooch on the first one when some salts killed 2 plants. Then had 2 grows that led me to think this is an easy 'hobby'. This grow was hard. I started out in January. Buzzed as heck since I started smoking this stuff though. Yikes!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 16, 2015)

so i am in the cure zone(63-65% humdity) with 3 jars right now. weighed the harvest out after trimming off the bigger stalks. i have 44 grams of nice sized buckeye purple buds, 48 grams of nice sized super buckeye buds and 22 grams of mixed popcorn buds which most people would make into butter or shatter or oil or qwiso. not a great harvest but better than i thought i'd wind up with last week. it is the ickiest of the sticky that i have grown so i am happy with the final product. definately learned some things not to do this grow. i have 4 clones that i think are all purples so i think i will try to fix my mistakes with these little ones...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 19, 2015)

a couple of pics of a buckeye purple bud and one of a super buckeye bud. curing is really different from what i am used to. the buds tent to stick together and stick to the glass. not a bad thing just different... 

View attachment IMG_1070.jpg


View attachment IMG_1069.jpg


View attachment IMG_1068.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks amazing of8 ! Bet it smokes as good as it looks!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 19, 2015)

It is a bit more powerful than I am accustomed to. Gives me the munchies like you read about. My sons really like it. I am probably going to cut it with some Thai I have. I am not complaining. Just my weak, old fogey observation...


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 19, 2015)

:48:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2015)

learned a lot from this grow. i still have 4 clones going, 2 each from the buckeye purple and super buckeye, in the basement waiting for me to put the tent back up. i can't keep up with the smoke i have now so i don't really need to grow for a while but i have the itch to have some plants to tend to...

i wound up with a bit over 105 grams from my indoor grow(i got over 280 grams my previous harvest - different strain but also a lot of other differences). too much 10000 kelvin and uv light i think is one of the main things that made the harvest so small. i took it down early too because i did not want too much amber. glad i took it when i did though as it has quite the narcotic effect which i think would have only gotten more intense with more amber. 

here is a picture of my personal stash while i wait for the rest of the harvest to cure up nicely. the top bud is greenhouse seeds thai from my last grow. then we have some popcorn bud from the purple then the super buckeye and then a small bud from the buckeye purple clone i planted in the woods for about 2 months. on the left is some 'scissor hash' from trimming. when i was a teen fogey, i'd never have dreamed of having such a nice little stash nor would i have imagined ever having more than i could smoke... 

View attachment IMG_1113a.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Oct 15, 2015)

Yum, having more than you can smoke. Your buds look awesome there.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 22, 2015)

my smoke report on the super buckeye bud:

i will add that if you can make it past the urge to just go to sleep, you pep up and it is a really nice mellow stone...

IDENTIFICATION
=================================================

Date:
Strain: Super Buckeye
Judge:
Breeder: Melvanetics
Grower: oldfogey8

=================================================
PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
=================================================


1. Visual Appeal: Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent. 9 - nicely dense pine cone shaped green and brown buds

2. Visible Trichomes: Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered. 6

3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report.

Clear [20 ] Cloudy [75] Amber [5] Dark [ ]

4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark.

Brown [2 ] Green [6] Gold [ ] Blue [ ] Grey [ ] White [ ] Red [ ] Rust [ ] Orange [2] Purple [ ] Black [ ]

5. Bud density: [ ] Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank. 7

6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence.
Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [6 ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ]
Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [1 ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ]
Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [1 ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ]
Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ]
Mold [ ] Skunk [2 ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]

7. Aroma [8] Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for best results. 7 - still needs to dry a little more. curing slowly.

8. Seed content [0 ] Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded. 0

9. Weeks cured [5] If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing.

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:
==================================================
THE SMOKE TEST
==================================================

Address these questions while smoking.

1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows:

Water pipe (enter bong, hooka, bubbler etc) [ ]
Vaporizer (enter the brand name) [ ]
Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) [ ]
Joint (enter brand of papers) [x] Raw
Other (specify):

2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence.
Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [6 ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ 1]
Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [1 ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ]
Cedar [ ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [2 ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ]
Musk [ ] Spice [] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]

If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark
with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste.

3. Taste [6 ] Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.

4. State of dryness [ 3] Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.

5. Smoke ability [87] Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.

6. Smoke expansion [3] Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS:


==================================================
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
==================================================
Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. Dosage [3] Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.

2. Effect onset [4] Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper.

3. Sativa influence [2] Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.

4. Indica influence [8 ] Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative,
lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body. *** rating maybe due to early -ish harvest with a fair amount of clear trichomes

5. Potency [9] Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.

6. Duration [2 -4 ] Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.

7. Tolerance build up [ ] Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.

8. Usability [ ] Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day.
Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion.

Morning - wake up [ ] Day - work [ ] Evening - relax [ 9] Night - sleep [ 9]

9. Overall satisfaction [7 ] Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail. i like a sativa buzz during the day. getting used to the narcotic effect. zzzzzzz...

10.Ability and conditions [3 ] Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere,
current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample.

11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this
strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [x ] No [ ]

12.Rate the noticable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. Take care to use the appropriate column for your response. for me noticable effects rate an 8. gets me really, really toasty.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2017)

Great grow OF!

Got a chance to hang out with Mel 4/20 weekend. She's an awesome woman.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2017)

She gave me a lot of help my first BeP grow. I have not met her but I asked a bunch of questions thru Firestax website which is where I got the seeds thru. Very nice bag appeal and very appealing smoke.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2017)

I grew a little Buckeye purple last year.  She ended up getting pollinated because the next door neighbor did not get a male plant out of his garden fast enough.  I planted a couple of seeds for this years outdoor grow.  I was happy that the purple trait carried through.  One is wonderfully purple, just like its mommy.  The other has decided purplish tones to the bud.  Mel's Buck-eye Purple is just some of the most beautiful bud out there.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 2, 2017)

I agree and even a growing noob like myself was able to grow some pretty buds. I still have a couple of seeds left. Wish I had space to grow more than I do but I have to live vicariously thru all the awesome farmers here and tend to my 3x3 tent for now...


----------

